
Ask HN: An alternative to skype for cross platform video chat? - roryisok
My brother recently moved abroad and we&#x27;ve been keeping in touch with Skype and duo, but both have issues. Skype has poor call quality and duo is not available on windows. The call quality is far better for duo but we all have trouble seeing and heading each other on tiny screens &#x2F; speakers.<p>Is there a better service that we can use on laptops? Ideally we&#x27;d like to set up something that can connect to the TV so the whole family can see from a distance.<p>I&#x27;d even consider some kind of custom hardware if it wasn&#x27;t too pricey, maybe a raspberry pi &#x2F; cam module solution that I could hook up to the tv and mount on top?
======
oblib
If you search for "raspberry pi webrtc" you'll find some projects that might
work for you. Here's one that I took a fast peak at that looks promising:

[https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/building-a-
raspberry-p...](https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/building-a-raspberry-
pi-2-webrtc-camera)

------
Siimteller
If security is of importance then try wire.com (I'm part of the team so
biased).

